
Worst Technical Specifications Have No Glossaries (2015) - edmoffo
https://www.yegor256.com/2015/03/16/technical-glossaries.html
======
mipo5
Resonates with what I see in our projects. Eventually we build the Glossary,
but only after it really starts hurting when new people join in and ask same
questions over and over again.

